# Find of the Day: "Restored" 1984 Audi 4000 quattro on New Hampshire Craigslist



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Heads up for those into vintage and affordable Audis. The venerable ur quattro may get all the glory but one of our favorite of those early 80s Audis tends to be much cheaper and, these days and in good condition, proves to be the harder find. Okay, so the 1984 4000 quattro may not have the sex appeal of the box-flared coupe nor does it have a turbo but it does represent the only year for America where the earlier B2 was sold with quattro. 

Known more commonly as the "small bumper" 4000 in the USA, the US-spec car was anything but when compared to the more elegant look of the small bumper European market equivalent Audi 80 of the same year. Still, the pre-facelift 4000 (and 80) was one of the only production Audis to boast an exterior design by Giugiaro.

This one-year only deal for America meant for some production oddities. For one, true to all early 80 quattros as well, the need for a differential lock knob meant power windows only in the front. US spec cars were also only available with brown cloth interior trims while exterior colors were also quite limited. 










The main factor that makes 1984 4000 quattros so rare is that they were not considered collectible. Unlike the quattro coupe that priced above the Porsche 911 of its day, the 4000 was more affordable and produced in greater numbers. Owners drove them, especially in salty winter climates, and more rarely pampered them. Finding a nice example today that is neither well worn or rusty is not an easy task so we took special interest in this car listed on the Manchester, New Hampshire Craigslist. 

As Craigslist goes so goes this ad. Photos are low-res so hard to judge the owners claims of 'full restoration'. The car has also been repainted and, along with the claims, we'd suggest a first-hand look. However, those venturing to New England to check out the car may be rewarded with a hell of a deal. Asking price is $3495 and that seems very reasonable if the car is as described.










Check out more photos, details and contact for the owner via Craigslist after the jump.

* Full Story *


----------

